# Chalice mod



## hands (1/11/15)

I am sure as most that used the Chalice found the way that the wire fixes onto the post annoying at best.The atty is not bad at all once wires are in so i was chatting to @kimbo and got the idea to fix my Chalice by cutting the screws down the middle so that the wire would be easier to attach. As they are now they can only do 30g wire but i will fix that to get it to 28g. So just cut them down the middle and put the nuts back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Christos (2/11/15)

@hands, this is a revelation! Just awesome.
Did you manage to get both post screws out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (2/11/15)

Christos said:


> @hands, this is a revelation! Just awesome.
> Did you manage to get both post screws out?


they where cut in place without removing them.


----------



## hands (2/11/15)

i looked into the cap and realized that the air hole on the inside is only the size of one of the outside holes. so i made it bigger and now the airflow when opened up to the max is a lot better. that air hole is now the whole height of the inside thingy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

